# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  SpyWare HotBar

## Зайцев Олег

SpyWare HotBar (по классификации Касперского - AdvWare.Hotbar, но лично я с такой классификацией не согласен) является достаточно распространенным приложением категории SpyWare. Установка HotBar производится через Интернет, причем для закачки и установки примерняется инсталлятор Hbinst.exe, который можно найти в папке ProgramFiles\hbinst. Сам HotBar устанавливается в папку ProgramFiles\hotbar (наиболее значимые файлы HbCoreSrv.dll HbHostIE.dll HbHostOE.dll HbHostOL.dll HbInstIE.dll HbSrv.exe HbToolbar.dll Wallpaper.dll), из видимых проявлений можно отметить появление панелей инструментов в InternetExplorer и OutlookExpress. Кроме того, в SytemTray появляется индикатор погоды, который порождается программой WeatherOnTray.exe (которая так-же находится в папке ProgramFiles\hotbar).
По принципам работы HotBar является явным и очень наглым SpyWare. В частности, при вводе любого URL в браузере он перехватывается и отсылается на сайт dynamic.shopperreports.com. Вот пример "следственного эксперимента" из протоколов сниффера после ввода URL www.ya.ru в строке адреса: 
GET http://dynamic.shopperreports.com/Dy...om=www%2eya%2e
ru&path=%2f&SiteVer=0&ExcludeRecordSet=third HTTP/1.0..User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.01; Hotbar 4.5.3.0)..Host: dynamic.shopperreports.com..Proxy-Connection: Keep-Alive....
Комментарии, надеюсь, излишни - это явный SpyWare, который следит за работой в Инет и передает введенные адреса и параметры на сайт http://dynamic.shopperreports.com/. Кроме того, замечен оживленный обмен с сайтом http://adopt.hotbar.com - вот пример http://adopt.hotbar.com/adopt.jsp?l=2222& sz=pop& pc=&g=& bnum=978346& dom=www%2eozon%2eru&sg=sg775&cid=803C90BE4B32D911B  8870003FF54FF2
Этот пакет захвачен в момент нахождения на сайте магазина ozon.
Инсталляция HotBar пожирает приличный объем трафика, на диске он занимает около 6 МБ. Кроме того, при установке Hotbar ставится еще один продукт - ShopperReports (и первый пакет и приведенных в этом описании - именно для службы ShopperReports). Он устанавливается в папку ProgramFiles\ShopperReports.
Рекомендации:
Удалить HotBar и все его компоненты с диска, удалив папки ProgramFiles\hbinst, ProgramFiles\hotbar и ProgramFiles\ShopperReports или попробовать деинсталлировать его (если в "установка/удаление программ" есть деинсталлятор). Опыты показали, что деинсталлятор есть не всегда и деинсталляция не является чистой.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

А ключи в реестра тоже, наверное, стоит удалить  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Вероятно стоит - хотя "мертвый" ключ уже не опасен, только что реестр захламляет. Но ключей это чудище плодит много, вот по нему есть информация, http://www.pestpatrol.com/pestinfo/h/hotbar.asp - там перечислен список из 344 ключей  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

По мотивам http://www.pestpatrol.com/pestinfo/h/hotbar.asp сделал файлик для чистки реестра. Перед использованием сделать резервную копию реестра, а лучше создать Restore point. Использование файла на свой страх и риск, никакой ответственности за результаты я не несу   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Velot

у меня такое высветилось проверкой что это????
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540000} (CInstall Class) - http://www.spywarestormer.com/files2/Install.cab 


и как с этим быть???

----------


## Geser

> у меня такое высветилось проверкой что это????
> O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540000} (CInstall Class) - http://www.spywarestormer.com/files2/Install.cab 
> 
> 
> и как с этим быть???


Удалить. А лучше выполнить всё что написано тут: http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=20

----------

